# White ash for firewood



## wvlogger (Sep 12, 2010)

Can anyone compare white ash to say oak as far as firewood goes for me. I am working a roadbuilding job right by my house and we have about 30 or so from 12" to 24" to cut. If it is good wood i want it if not i will shove it over the hill with the dozer. Thanks

Chris


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Sep 12, 2010)

Take every bit you can.


----------



## wvlogger (Sep 12, 2010)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Take every bit you can.



that good eh?


----------



## burroak (Sep 12, 2010)

It's right up there with red oak, but it dries faster. Great stuff. I wouldn't dare throw it away.


----------



## Swamp Yankee (Sep 12, 2010)

Dalmatian90 said:


> Take every bit you can.



One of the best

Both for burning and working. 
Splits great. Leaves very little ash residue in the stove.

Take Care


----------



## rob066 (Sep 12, 2010)

White ash is great firewood. You can burn it almost right off the stump. Here in Mckean co. in Pennsylvania there is a quarentine on Ash due to Ash bore beetles. Ash makes good BTUs like good dry oak.


----------



## stoking (Sep 12, 2010)

As the old saying goes " Ash wet or ash dry a king shall dry his slippers by" Great wood to burn.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Sep 12, 2010)

White ash is considered one of the "supreme" woods in my books. Get every bit you can.


----------



## Cambium (Sep 12, 2010)

Load up the trucks - get every ounce of those trees! Ash is great and you dont have to let it sit for a year.


----------



## wvlogger (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks guys i will get some pics of the trees i am going to get. We are doing road widing and i have quite a few to cut. most are like the trees in this vid

<object width="480" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/HQqhNgxy-z4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/HQqhNgxy-z4?fs=1&amp;hl=en_US" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="480" height="385"></embed></object>


----------



## BlueRidgeMark (Sep 12, 2010)

Let's put it this way - you shove it over the hill with a dozer and you can expect about two dozen AS members to make a trip to WV just to whup your backside!


----------



## TreePointer (Sep 13, 2010)

*Time for the picture again*

Is white ash good firewood?


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I had an Ash cut down in my yard a couple years ago. It was in October and I burned it that winter. Like already said it burned great. I wish I had more to cut.


----------



## wvlogger (Sep 13, 2010)

BlueRidgeMark said:


> Let's put it this way - you shove it over the hill with a dozer and you can expect about two dozen AS members to make a trip to WV just to whup your backside!



Speaking of that hows about a gtg i got the wood if yall got the saws


----------



## wvlogger (Sep 13, 2010)

Rookie1 said:


> I had an Ash cut down in my yard a couple years ago. It was in October and I burned it that winter. Like already said it burned great. I wish I had more to cut.



Well its settled than i am going to deck all the logs up and cut it all up for firewood. I have to say this wood has some amazing grain


----------



## AIM (Sep 13, 2010)

Good choice in keeping the wood. For an overall rating I'd give ash a 9 outta 10.
Decent BTU's, saws up easy, splits great, dries fast, very little ash left.


----------



## jbighump (Sep 13, 2010)

i have quite a bit of ash left and it is in my reserve for the coldest of days, mixed with a little oak it makes for one hot ass fire. as said before it is almost ready to burn as soon as u cut it.


----------



## Rookie1 (Sep 13, 2010)

wvlogger said:


> Well its settled than i am going to deck all the logs up and cut it all up for firewood. I have to say this wood has some amazing grain



It does have nice gain. Thats probably why they make baseball bats from it.


----------



## SpiralAcacia (Sep 13, 2010)

Rookie1 said:


> It does have nice gain. Thats probably why they make baseball bats from it.



So they do, and electric guitars...
Actually, before N. America was discovered together with Hickory, handles for tools were made from it. I'ts a relative of the Olive which is a da#$ed good firewood too.

SA


----------



## Dalmatian90 (Sep 13, 2010)

> So they do, and electric guitars...



When I was in college, one year I was working cutting trails and cleaning up some conservation property the town recently bought.

A friend casually mentioned if I ever came across some 24"+ white ash her brother was looking for some to make a violin (? some string instrument like that) from. 

"How long?"

"Huh?"

"I have some down I just have to buck up...it'll just go in a pile for the boy scouts to take camping otherwise."

Her parents were planning to go out the next weekend to visit the brother in Indiana where he went to grad school. I cut a piece to his specs and we loaded it in his mini-van for the trip out west.

Now if she hadn't started dating her future husband a week before I tried to ask her out...


----------

